# Family pictures.. C&C please



## TamiAz (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are some pictures I took for a friend today and I'm happy with the results... They aren't perfect, but I think she will be happy. I would love some feedback on how I did. This was my first time shooting in manual mode. I used my 50mm 1.8 and I took my flash, but didn't use it. 

1)






2)





3)


----------



## VegasPhotoNut (Dec 11, 2011)

they all seem very underexposed.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 11, 2011)

+1, light 'em up and shoot


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 11, 2011)

agreed....underexposed and I think you went a little too heavy on the clarity for the second image


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 12, 2011)

I also think the eyes in #3 could've been brought out more...something like this (with a touch-up to her eyes & exposure):


----------



## photo guy (Dec 12, 2011)

#1 is a little dark, #2 is too much blur in it, #3 is too tightly cropped


----------



## Pau1 (Dec 12, 2011)

The uninteresting rusty (dirty) bench is in perfect focus, and the first thing the drew my attention.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm guess I'm a little timid when it comes to the flash... I need to get over that and just start using it. Did I do anything right on these? I don't think they are a complete fail for my first time on manual.  Also, I used Photoscape to edit the pictures, so I'm kind of limited what I can do. I'm hoping to get Photoshop Elements from Santa!  I'm also hoping to get a diffuser and reflectors.

One more thing...Can the pics be fixed? What could I do in Photoscape to make them better? Do I just brighten them? I would like to make them look the best I can for my friend. Thanks.!!


----------



## PhotographyByMK (Dec 12, 2011)

This would have been my go at it! Exposure, a tab bit of eye brightening and a tab bit of airbrushing. I don't normally like airbrushing baby photos but once you start changing the exposure on photos it tends to uneven skin tones sometimes!


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 12, 2011)

PhotographyByMK said:


> This would have been my go at it! Exposure, a tab bit of eye brightening and a tab bit of airbrushing. I don't normally like airbrushing baby photos but once you start changing the exposure on photos it tends to uneven skin tones sometimes!



Well, this answers my question about whether or not the pictures can be fixed. I guess I just need the know how and the tools to do it....Sigh!  Beautiful job.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok, here's a picture that I used the flash..Is this better? I know it can use some more editing. I'm just curious about the exposure. Thanks.


----------



## PhotographyByMK (Dec 12, 2011)

I am new to the forum so I am unsure whether it is allowed or not but if it is, PM me your email address and we can talk more over email..I GUESS I can give you my secrets!!! hehe  Also, the second pic looks muchhh more brighter/better than the first, but still needs to be a exposed a tab bit more! Here is what I would imagine, then the second is just because it looks cute! lol


----------



## MrsLittle (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, all photos can be saved. I would suggest you play with the level first, to brighten up. I adjusted the gray and white slider in levels, lightened the shadows, increased contrast, increased brightness, brighten the eyes a bit and some skin softening.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2011)

MrsLittle said:


> Yes, all photos can be saved. I would suggest you play with the level first, to brighten up. I adjusted the gray and white slider in levels, lightened the shadows, increased contrast, increased brightness, brighten the eyes a bit and some skin softening.



This degree of eye improvement is beyond improvement, and has moved into the garish. The child looks like a robot. The increased brightness on the sweater has created a hugely distracting hotspot, pulling attention away from her face. The highlights on the eyeballs have made those orbs into odd focal points--odd in a disturbing,disquieting,and yet annoying sort of way.


----------



## MrsLittle (Dec 13, 2011)

TamiAz said:


> Ok, here's a picture that I used the flash..Is this better? I know it can use some more editing. I'm just curious about the exposure. Thanks.




I played with the levels again and some other stuff.


----------



## MrsLittle (Dec 13, 2011)

Derrel said:


> MrsLittle said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, all photos can be saved. I would suggest you play with the level first, to brighten up. I adjusted the gray and white slider in levels, lightened the shadows, increased contrast, increased brightness, brighten the eyes a bit and some skin softening.
> ...




Ouch!


----------



## ababysean (Dec 13, 2011)

I really think what all these plays show you need a decent straight out of camera to get a good end result.  The plays look bad.  What you need to do is step back and not worry how to save them in post, but worry about getting it right in camera and then use post processing to enhance the picture.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 13, 2011)

ababysean said:


> I really think what all these plays show you need a decent straight out of camera to get a good end result.  The plays look bad.  What you need to do is step back and not worry how to save them in post, but worry about getting it right in camera and then use post processing to enhance the picture.



I'm working on that...I've only had my camera since the end of September. It's a lot more challenging than I ever expected, but I'm up for the challenge, so I'll keep shooting away!!


----------



## ababysean (Dec 13, 2011)

we all start somewhere.  It is very difficult, 1.5 years later and I'm still struggling.  Once you get something down right, 10 more things that you need to work on pop up!  

Keep shooting.

For yourself, your own cc, what is it that you like about the photos?  what is it that you do not like?

I'd also like to see some straight out of the camera because honestly they look a tad over saturated and I think that was probably done in post.


----------

